# Dude looks like a lady...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

when he's out shopping for cupcakes at Chinook Mall in Calgary. LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember reading some teen magazine back in the 70's that said he looked like a love-child from carly simon and mick jagger.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Botox, baby. And lots of it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Not to mention the amount of money he must spend to look that ridiculous!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

One of my recent favourites for "Dude looks like..." comparisons was Gary Moore and the old gal from "Throw Mama from the Train". You be the judge.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Re Gary Moore....maybe that's his mom! Uncanny!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> One of my recent favourites for "Dude looks like..." comparisons was Gary Moore and the old gal from "Throw Mama from the Train". You be the judge.


 Hmm, you got me wondering now.

Not identical, but a bit of surgery and/or makeup...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL..that Gary one is freaky..hehe. BUt you GOT to admit, Gary Moore never was the "ROCK STAR" Poster boy, his hair style were always a tad.....weird!...


----------

